# Introduction



## Bigjames87 (Jul 15, 2013)

Good afternoon folks, My name is James. I am 26 years old. I live in Temple, Texas. I have interest's of joining and becoming a mason.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome to the community here!


----------



## PHAm357 (Jul 16, 2013)

Welcome sir, you are taking steps to embark on a most trying but awesomely beautiful journey. Do so with patience that you may enjoy the richness found here within our great brotherhood. But for now, "You will wait with patience until..." But enjoy the board.


With no understanding of "material, n physical" who can understand the "Spiritual?"


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 17, 2013)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------



## BroParker (Jul 17, 2013)

Welcome and my your journey be enlightening.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bigjames87 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks folks, I was wondering if you guys could give me information so I embark on my journey


----------



## helipilot (Jul 17, 2013)

After 6 months of waiting and 3 canceled EA initiations.... It looks like I may actually be initiated this Saturday. Any pointers on dress, what to expect etc???


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dward928 (Jul 17, 2013)

Just wear casual clothes. You will be wearing something different than your street clothes during your initiation. Depending from lodge to lodge, some may want you to dress with slacks and a shirt. You need to take two things with you: an open mind and an attentive ear.

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 17, 2013)

helipilot said:


> After 6 months of waiting and 3 canceled EA initiations.... It looks like I may actually be initiated this Saturday. Any pointers on dress, what to expect etc???
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Oh, fun fun!...lol you ready to ride the goat? 

Just Listen (it'll help you learn faster). Study. Work with the bros. They will aid you. Most importantly RELAX. It'll be fine.  


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 17, 2013)

helipilot said:


> After 6 months of waiting and 3 canceled EA initiations.... It looks like I may actually be initiated this Saturday. Any pointers on dress, what to expect etc???
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Fresh meat!....lol I'm kidding ;-)


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Mason653 (Jul 17, 2013)

PHAm357 said:


> Welcome sir, you are taking steps to embark on a most trying but awesomely beautiful journey. Do so with patience that you may enjoy the richness found here within our great brotherhood. But for now, "You will wait with patience until..." But enjoy the board.
> 
> 
> With no understanding of "material, n physical" who can understand the "Spiritual?"



Until.....lol  


357


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dfreybur (Jul 21, 2013)

Bigjames87 said:


> Thanks folks, I was wondering if you guys could give me information so I embark on my journey



http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/lodgelocator 
http://www.mwphglotx.org/lodges5.asp

When I searched for Temple there are 3 lodges near you in the 2 regular Texas jurisdictions.  Scanning for other cities near you will likely show more choices.


----------



## Bigjames87 (Jul 21, 2013)

Well I E-mailed  the Moody, Texas Lodge. Talk to the secretary he welcomed me to join for a meal on the 8th of August. So I can meet some of the brothers and so I can fill out and application petition and submit it


----------



## Colby K (Jul 22, 2013)

Congrats! The day I got my petition was a big day!!  Hope it is for you as well


----------

